# It's Been a Month...How is Dorico?



## Prockamanisc (Nov 15, 2016)

Has anyone gotten the hang of it yet? Is it awesome?


----------



## ed buller (Nov 16, 2016)

i love it

e


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 16, 2016)

ed buller said:


> i love it


I haven't been following much, but saw the inicial videos and plan to buy in. What features do you miss the most, if any?


----------



## Garlu (Nov 16, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> I haven't been following much, but saw the inicial videos and plan to buy in. What features do you miss the most, if any?



What do you miss the most... and... what have you added to your "workflow"/things you consider a game changer, if any?


----------



## ed buller (Nov 16, 2016)

Garlu said:


> What do you miss the most... and... what have you added to your "workflow"/things you consider a game changer, if any?


Well the midi side will be ace once it works. So i'm looking forward to that mostly. Though to be fair there was enough warning that it was a long term thing. As to what's there ...it's a little slow sometimes. But not painfully. Really it's very easy to use....much easier than sibelius which I know very well since i've owned it since 99.

e


----------



## mducharme (Nov 16, 2016)

For what I do, it has too much missing at the moment, and likely will for a while. I bought it and have been fiddling around with it, but still use Sibelius for my day to day work. I plan to switch as soon as they add all the features that I need. As for what most people need, hopefully the upcoming update will address the most urgent concerns.


----------

